# MB Quart RWC-254 made by Credence



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Amazing site! Wealth of knowledge in a matter of minutes.

I recently acquired (6) MB Quart RWC-254 subs. They say designed and engineered by MB Quart on the magnet. Been going crazy trying to figure-out who made the subs. THESE ARE NOT ROCKFORD, and I knew that from the beginning. But thanks to this site, this is what I have figured-out.

They are Credence CS104DV. IDENTICAL.
"Credence Speakers CS104DV Subwoofer"

First three pics in this link is the correct MBQ PWC-254 woofer.
mb quart rwc-254 - Google Search

Now I know why they sound similar to old-school round Kicker Solo-Baric! Learned Credence made the Solo-Baric I used to run from this site, and then connected the dots on my new project. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

There are a thousand speaker manufacturers in China all making speakers using standard parts available from sub-suppliers. Just because you've found a speaker with the same basket or cone does NOT mean that the speaker's performance is the same or that it necessarily comes from the same manufacturer or that one brand is making the speaker for another brand.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

These are from the 90's, not current. Quart Mobile Product.

New-Old-Stock.

Doesn't mean they were not made in China, but there is no evidence of PRC on the unit.

TSP specs are impressive.

Anyway, they fit my current application. 

From the same era as the first Kicker Solo-Baric round.


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

If your sub has the MB Quart logo stitched at the inverted dustcap, i`m pretty shure it`s a orginal woofer made with pride in Germany.  I have two of these woofers, bougth new in 2001, and they still give me the best low end 4 hrs/day.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

The magnet states they were designed and engineered by MB Quart. It's a textured poly cone, inverted silk dustcap with stitched MB Quart logo, rubber surround, cast aluminum baskets, and the magnets have a rubber cover with MB Quart molded in. They are RWC.

The PWD were made in Germany by Quart Mobile, but the RWC were definitely made by someone else. 

The RWC, and PWD were offered during the same years. All during the peak of Quart. QSD, PSD, PWD, and RWC all in the technical data in this link:
http://www.maxxsonics.net/manuals/mbquart/pdfs/pwd254_manual.pdf 

RWE/PWE were Rockford subs that followed.

Now I may be wrong, which is why I post in the myth section, but I bet you they were made by Credence.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Selenium.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW! Selenium Extreme look just like MBQ PWD. Crazy man!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well they certainly arent the same as those credence or whatever they were, the motor structure is way different. the only thing that is similar is it uses a standard 4 spoke cast aluminum basket that hundreds of speakers have used, and a polypropylene cone that hundreds of speakers use, and a dust cap thats inverted with a little lip on the edge, again, a standard dust cap that hundreds of speakers use.

i think the off the shelf parts are fooling you to think something else...


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't see much of a difference between the RWC and CS104DV. I have six of the RWC-254. I have a much better view to compare to the CS104DV, along with TSP.

And yes, many subs have that basket. Soundstream had an identical sub as well.

My assumption is that Credence made the PREVIOUS RWC, and other models companies put their names on. The Credence CS104DV is a current "new model." Pretty sure design advances have happened since the early 90's.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The stitched dust cap models were made by Selenium. Selenium was bought by Harman International a couple of years a go...so chances are good they may not be making the newer ones, and I don't know if there are newer ones to be honest.

I was fairly certain the stitched dust cap models said made in Brazil or South America on them when they were new.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The ones I am thinking about are the old PWD models...sorry.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I have since found Selenium is making the JBL Professional. (Harman)

Noticed the other day the newer Infinity Kapa Series subs(Harman) look like the old MBQ PWD cones. Also similar to Selenium Extreme.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> The ones I am thinking about are the old PWD models...sorry.


Yep, look exactly the same.

The cones on the Infinity Kapa subs look similar. They may be a good sounding sub. Always heard the MBQ PWD had killer SQ. Couldn't find any.

http://www.infinitysystems.com/car/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=KAPPA100.9W&cat=SUB&ser=KAP&Language=ENG&Country=US&Region=USA


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The PWDs were a nice sub from what I remember.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

RWC-254 Made In China. 

Gonna put three on ebay. Sold one to a friend, and gonna run two in my truck.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Got 11 super-sizable pics on the ebay listings. MB Quart RWC-254. Mine are the ones on the orange table. You guys need to look at the build quality.

I just left an audio shop with Memphis, Phoenix, Power Bass, Pioneer, and JL. My subs have the mounting depth of most of their cheap subs, but mine have the weight of a W6. Couldn't believe how light the cheaper subs are.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

zumbo said:


> And yes, many subs have that basket. Soundstream had an identical sub as well.


The SS10 looks similar:


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

That is too cool! You are THE DUDE!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

And the old DEI Comp X shared that basket, think some Orions did too-very common basket either way!

If the TSP are the same the sub is the same, just wearing a different coat


----------

